# Wheezing pigeon



## TreeHugger (Sep 5, 2008)

I purchased some pigeons last week & noticed when I got home that one of them is having difficulty breathing. She is breathing very hard & is taking short breathes - it sounds like she is wheezing. I started treating her with Terramycin but so far I don't see any difference. She doesn't seem to be able to breath through her mouth at all - even when it was hot a few days ago she was that only pigeon not panting. The guy I purchased her from had her in a dusty area. I'm new at the pigeon thing - if she is having issues from the dust how do I help her? The other pigeons I purchased from him seem fine. The one that is having breathing problems looks good, but she is a little underweight.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How long have you had her on the medication and what's the dosage? Can you take and post a picture? Count the number of breaths she takes in a minute and post that, too. Has she been treated for canker? Have you opened her beak to look in and see if there are any little cheesy buttons in there anywhere?

Pidgey


----------



## TreeHugger (Sep 5, 2008)

I started her on meds on August 28th. Terramycin non-concentrated 4 teaspoons to 1 gallon. She wheezes about every 2 seconds, so I think she is taking about 30 breathes per minute. I have not treated her for canker & there are no cheesy buttons anywhere in her mouth. In fact, she looks perfectly healthy & her poop is normal. I'm hoping she has nothing more then a "dry cold", but I'm unclear on how to help her. The tag on her leg says she is an '08, so she is still very young. I'm having trouble with my home computer, but I will try to post pics later. She is an English Trumpeter pigeon.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

treat for air sac mites???


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

rainbows said:


> treat for air sac mites???



I agree. Mites can cause this and, since they can be dangerous, need to be treated ASAP.


----------



## TreeHugger (Sep 5, 2008)

Can I treat for this myself? If so, how?


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

ivermectin injectible ....3 drops orally for +/- 300gr pigeon


----------



## TreeHugger (Sep 5, 2008)

*Wheezing Pigeon*

I'm back again with the wheezing pigeon problem. I still have the pigeon that wheezes - had her since the end of August. I treated her with Terramycin; put her on vitamins & treated her for air sac mites with the ivermectin. She never stopped wheezing. I decided that maybe it was an injury she received before I got her that caused her breathing problems since there were no other signs of illness. Right now you would still not see any issues by just looking at her. However, she still makes a wheezing sound when she breathes & she is still underweight. She has been in with my small flock of pigeons, including the ones that I purchased along with her, and they all seem fine. Does anyone have any more suggestions what her problem could be? I have seen posts suggesting a problem with weight gain could be linked to an internal parasite. Is there any that might cause breathing issues? I don't think she has gap worm since she doesn't breathe with her mouth open. Her condition has not gotten any worse in the last 3 months, but it has not improved either.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it still may be a worm problem. I have a rescue that came to me through Pigeon Talk the beginning of September. It took 4 wormings before I got rid of the 4 differnt kinds of worms. Now she has put on weight and will be released in the spring.
Worm with the ivermectin and then repeat again in 10-14 days.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't suppose you could make a sound file of the wheezing and email it, couldja'?

Pidgey


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Charis,

What did you use for worming? I have a little hen that eats like mad but does not gain weight or put out any droppings, so to speak.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a link with good info on deworming and respitory and other diseases, hope it helps. http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank-you!


----------



## TreeHugger (Sep 5, 2008)

I will try to make a sound file of the wheezing, but I don't know if I have the right equipment to get a good one. I can tell you that the wheezing is loud. I have 25 Silkies, 3 peafowl & 10 pigeons & she is the loudest thing in the coup. I will re-worm her today. I'm getting very concerned since I live in the midwest U.S. & it is starting to get down in the teens & twenties here at night. I think she needs more body weight to make it through the winter. Not to mention the breathing issues can't be good either.


----------

